# Equestrian Uniforms



## medaid (3 Oct 2007)

To those who are in the know, is there a specified military pattern uniform for equestrian? Now, I've seen the scarlets that the Mounted Troop wears, but have concluded that it's a regimental thing. Wasn't Patrol Blues once allowed to be worn horseback riding? How about uniforms for naval officers?



Cheers,

MT.


----------



## Strike (3 Oct 2007)

Planning on going CISM or something?


----------



## medaid (3 Oct 2007)

Yeah I was thinking about it. But also just for a general fund of knowledge that's all.


----------



## Strike (3 Oct 2007)

Other than the current "mounted" rides, the only thing that comes to mind are the old artillery uniforms, like the ones that the old RMC work dress was based on.  (Short jackets)  Other than that, only thing I can think of are CADPATS or work dress with 1/2 chaps.

Did a ride for the RMC tatoo once and wore the dress blues with gators.


----------



## geo (3 Oct 2007)

«As you say, patrol blues or some older regimental dress....


----------



## RangerRay (3 Oct 2007)

I believe the proper term for the trousers for cavalry uniforms are "breeches" or "coveralls", if that helps.  From what I've seen of the LdSH(RC), GGHG, and the Household Cavalry, their tunics appear to be regular length.  Hussars and horse artillery tend to have shorter tunics.

I'm no expert, so I stand to be corrected.


----------



## medaid (3 Oct 2007)

That's what I thought, Patrol Dress that is, however, what do Naval officers wear? Are brown strathcona boots the standard with these boots?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (4 Oct 2007)

Years ago (before we went back to three separate uniforms), I knew a couple of serving members (Reg F) who competed in equestrian events.  They requested (and received) permission to have breeches made that matched the CFs, made modifications to the tunic to make it more suitable for riding and wore black riding boots.  I can only surmise that they did the same when they received DEU, but I don't think either wore the naval uniform.  I also recall seeing a TV program in the 90s about the Strathconas and the Great War; two officers who walked/rode some of the battlefields wore breeches while in tan DEU.  Therefore, there is probably some precedent for a "Mounted/Riding Order" of dress for DEU. 

As for a navy "mounted" uniform, there is probably no historical precendent.  Sailors didn't typically ride horses around the deck and when ashore, if their duties required being on a horse, they probably made use of whatever clothing they already had or adapted army uniforms to their purpose.

While not Canadian, here are a couple of photos of a sea going service (USCG in WW2) who did have a mounted element (beach patrol).


----------

